

Ask HN: New landing page of our product. Do you understand what we do? - maks_ohs

Hello HN,<p>Today we completely changed our landing page. Do you understand what we do? 
Here is the link: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;staply.co <p>Thanks!
======
captaincrowbar
My thoughts...

This seems to be basically just a chat server (with message attachments). The
notebook style UI is cute but doesn't seem to mean anything. Is there anything
here I couldn't do on Skype?

What platforms does this support? There's a picture of a laptop, a tablet, and
a phone. They all look vaguely like Apple products, so maybe this is Mac/iOS
only, or maybe that's just the icons you happened to have on hand. If it is
Apple only, that kind of platform limitation will be a big (almost certainly
fatal) handicap to collaboration software. If it isn't, you need to make that
clearer.

A hamburger menu (traditionally used to mean "everything else") on the left,
and an ellipsis menu (also traditionally used to mean "everything else") on
the right? Oh dear.

------
colept
I think calling it a "notebook" is a misnomer and takes away from the
collaborative and organizational aspects. Notebooks are physical, personal,
and the word doesn't symbolize organization or value in my mind (as a once
student who has many notebooks scattered about that I never use.)

Something like "agendas" would be more enticing, but I personally would use
the headline as an informative statement to what your service does best like
"Collect our thoughts" or "Collect and Collaborate."

~~~
maks_ohs
Hi, Thank you very much for the feedback. We really wanted to differentiate
from messengers. Should definitely think more about that.

------
Raphmedia
My raw reaction (emphasis on raw):

looks like Quiver

is it for code?

"collaborative notebooks" ok so it's for writing

"get started today" and do what?

ok it works great on mobile and some other devices

 _eyes to image_

you can talk, cool and you can link stuff and add files

so it's not a notebook but a chat?

 _eyes to "block-lower"_

I can create notebooks... what the hell are notebooks?

store stuff

stay up to date... okay? it tells me the current time? it's a clock

 _eyes to footer_ nice, it's made with love... I think...

 _click on heart_... uh, ok, I guess it's love. Perhaps.

~~~
maks_ohs
Wow, nice layout. Raw feedback is always good, thanks.

------
lookinway
Clickable link: [https://staply.co](https://staply.co)

------
ukigumo
Like etherpad, but social?

~~~
maks_ohs
I never used etherpad before. From what I just learned Staply is more focused
on sharing content and less on the text editing.

